
San Francisco is considering legislation that would ban sidewalk delivery robots - happy-go-lucky
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/16/15648324/san-francisco-legislation-ban-autonomous-delivery-robots-sidewalks
======
paulkrush
They're afraid of the charcoal grill robots on the sidewalk competing with
local restaurants.

